# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Khách sạn Hương Giang - Huế

## lehniemtin

*Địa chỉ*: 51 Lê Lợi, thành phố Huế, Việt Nam
*Điện thoại*: (84-54) 3822122 - Fax: (84-54) 3823102 - 3845555



Dòng sông Hương êm đềm và tĩnh lặng thu hút rất nhiều du khách bởi vẻ đẹp nơi đây. Dừng chân tại Khách sạn Hương Giang bạn sẽ có những giây phút thư giãn tuyệt vời khi nghỉ dưỡng tại đây. Bạn không thích ồn ào, náo nhiệt, cuộc sống sôi động thì Huế và Khách sạn Hương Giang chính là sự lựa chọn của bạn.

Kết hợp với sự hiện đại tiện nghi và một chút gì đó của Huế thơ mộng, Khách sạn Hương Giang trang trí nội thất với gam màu nhẹ, nội thất Huế. Chiếc giường tre dường như tạo cho bạn sự ấm cúng, gần gũi hơn với người Huế nhưng cũng không kém phần hiện đại và tiện nghi. Và khách sạn dành hẳn cho bạn một không gian riêng tư, và tĩnh lặng giúp bạn có thể yên tĩnh và có những giây phút thư giãn cho riêng mình.

Thời gian như đứng lại khi mặt trời chiều buông xuống trên dòng sông Hương thơ mộng. Một khoảnh khắc của nét đẹp thiên nhiên như dừng lại ở đây, một vạt nắng chiều chiếu khắp dòng sông Hương và thêm vào đó là bầu trời chiều tím màu của Huế buồn đẹp và lãng mạng. Những hình ảnh đấy không cần bạn phài đi đâu thật xa để có thể nhìn thấy, bạn có thể nhìn thấy chúng tại ngay căn phòng của mình từ Khách sạn Hương Giang

*Vị trí*
Hương Giang Hotel ở vị trí chiến lược ở trung tâm thành phố Huế, cạnh dòng sông hương thơ mộng, chỉ mất khoảng hơn 15 phút đi bộ là đến kinh thành Huế, cách khoảng 2km từ ga Huế, 15km từ sân bay quốc tế Phú Bài, và 12 km từ Thuận An Beach.

*Tiện nghi và Dịch vụ Khách sạn Hương Giang*

    Bãi đậu xe ôtô tại khách sạn
    Mở cửa 24g
    Bar
    Nhà hàng khu ăn uống
    Bể bơi
    Phòng họp hội nghị
    Cho thuê xe
    Thang máy
    Đưa đón sân bay
    Trông giữ trẻ
    Giặt ủi
    Wifi / Internet miễn phí tại sảnh
    Massage
    Wifi / Internet miễn phí trong phòng

*Phòng ngủ*

Khách sạn có qui mô 165 phòng ngủ, bao gồm phòng đặc biệt và phòng tiêu chuẩn sang trọng, tất cả được thiết kế theo lối kiến trúc truyền thống Huế, tạo nên một không gian hài hòa ấm cúng, với đầy đủ trang thiết bị, tiện nghi hiện đại đạt tiêu chuẩn quốc tế 4- 5 sao.
Giá phòng : 80-200 USD/ phòng/ đêm ( Để biết rõ thông tin chi tiết các loại phòng vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp với khách sạn).
Cám ơn sự quan tâm của quý khách hàng!










*Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo* du lịch Đà Nẵng - Hội An - Huế - Phong Nha 5 ngày 4 đêm - du lich da nang - hoi an - hue - phong nha 5 ngay 4 dem*Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại* tour du lịch huế - tour du lich hue* Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Huế click vào* _du lịch Huế__ - du lich hue_

----------


## sacpin

Khách sạn đẹp lắm nhưng sao bạn port toàn o có gía phòng vậy?

----------


## lehniemtin

uhm, mình đã bổ sung thêm thông tin giá phòng và thông tin liên hệ để bạn và mọi người biết, khách sạn hạng sang mà bạn  :Big Grin:

----------


## dung89

Mộng mơ và lung linh

----------

